# Help Determining Year for Smith and Wessen 27-2



## shillito4 (Jan 17, 2011)

If someone with the Smith and Wessen Manual can help me determine the year my model 27-2 was produced it would be much appreciated. I just pick it up from a gun show and I want to learn more abbout it. the serial number I can find (there is not one on the butt) is N 941xxx. I will include some pictures for teh hell of it also.

Pic links below

Left side
http://www.thehighroad.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=134246&d=1295267459

right side
http://www.thehighroad.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=134247&d=1295267459


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The book says your gun was made between 1982 and 1986.


----------



## Fortune Teller (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a pristine 27-2 #N885768 with 6" barrel. Does anyone know when it was made? Thanks in advance.


----------

